# Help me find my Type!



## CallMeEmi (Mar 18, 2015)

powerful said:


>


That video made me laugh! My best friend is an ENFJ and it was more like a comparison of us both. It is very true. Thank you, that was very informative. I am definitely not an ENFJ. I even have that look he mentioned and that's why people normally don't talk to me XD


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I wanted to tell you that you're an INFJ just based on the way you write alone, but I know that isn't exactly credible.. 

I'm still pretty sure I saw more Fe than Fi in your answers, though. And you have this desire for control and planning that usually is seen in INFJs. Other than those things, I didn't really see anything in your answers that would suggest one over the other.


----------

